# New Believer



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Have never been much of a carp fisherman, other than the occasional fish on nightcrawlers or one that happened to take whatever bait I was using. After hitting a local park that is a former gravel pit and seeing the monsters that swim right along the banks I decided to give it a try. The last few days I went out and threw out oatmeal/vanilla extract doughballs. Got a few runs and missed a few fish. Yesterday I got a strong run and was able to hook and land a bigun. No camera or scale available, but I would estimate it was every bit of 30" long and probably around 15lbs. With gas prices so high, it is nice to make a 5 minute drive and be on some large, hard fighting fish...


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Welcome to the Carp side...


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Are you talking about Snyder Park. I have fished there once and I only managed one skinny teen sized fish. I have heard a lot of stories about fish over 30 pounds in there but I have also heard that a lot of the carp have been fished out of there.

Congratulations and let us know about your next carping experience. Looking forward to it.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

No, it was Old Reid Park out by CJ. I see people fishing Snyder all the time, but have never fished in the ponds. I will occasionally hit Buck Creek as it runs thru there, and used to shoot large carp out of it with a bow. I hate the wanton waste of the fish though, so I guess I have started using the hook and line now. For the record, I have never seen anyone catch anything out of those ponds in Snyder Park.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Snyder gets packed Friday evening. While I was there I was the only one to catch anything.

Any idea how big the carp get in Reid?

I appreciate your thoughts on carp hunting as well.


----------

